# Software Upgrade in To Do ?



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay, I received the most recent "upgrade", including the many mentioned quirks, i.e. the "R))" issue, the non-recording shows, etc...but I have failed to see anyone else mention this little item...
In my To Do list, the previously mentioned software upgrade is there. I have listed "Software Upgrade.......12/4". When I spoke to Directv about it, there comment was a simple, "That's interesting". 
I have tried every type of reset that I can imagine, but it stays there. 
Does anyone else have the upgrade listed there? Even though 12/4 has long since past, it makes me wonder if for some reason the upgrade did not get completed.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I never say it in the ToDo List but in the system information screen. You might have to do a reset everything and a re-format of the HD to make it go away.


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

As I stated in my question...I have tried every type of reset I can imagine. (down to even redoing the remote) 
When the R15 is reloaded...with nothing else in the To Do list, that message is still there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Are you sure you are not referring to your HISTORY, vs ToDo.
As software ugprades, are not listed in the ToDo area


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Positive. That was why I called DTV, it didn't make any sense to me. And the tech responded with his "interesting" comment, and then pretty much ignored it because I don't think he had an answer.

ETA: this message didn't appear on the ToDo list until after the "upgrade" time of 2:37 AM on 12/4


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I also have the Software Upgrade in the To Do List. I also unsuccessfully tried deleting it. It is scheduled for "Wed 12/19 3:27a", which was several days ago. I have software 0x109D in both the Original Ver and Past Upgrade. The Future Upgrade is "Not Scheduled".

What is going on here???


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Can you take a pic of it and post it into the thread? If the DirecTV programmers see it, it might give them some idea as to what's going on and maybe it can be corrected in a future version.

- Merg


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

How can I post a picture? I have tried to do this, but I can't seem to be able to figure it out. 
By the way, it is still on my "To Do" list.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jakazz30 said:


> How can I post a picture? I have tried to do this, but I can't seem to be able to figure it out.
> By the way, it is still on my "To Do" list.


Just take a digital pic of it and copy the photo onto your computer. When posting a reply to the thread, do not use the "Quick Post" entry. Enter your reply via the advanced window. At the bottom of the window below the "Submit Reply" button is an "Additional Options" section where you can "Manage Attachments". Browse to your photo and then Upload it.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jakazz30 said:


> How can I post a picture? I have tried to do this, but I can't seem to be able to figure it out.
> By the way, it is still on my "To Do" list.


I saw that someone in another thread said he didn't have enough posts yet to be able to post a picture. Maybe you have to have a number of posts?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I saw that someone in another thread said he didn't have enough posts yet to be able to post a picture. Maybe you have to have a number of posts?


Not sure about that. Maybe you have to move past the level of "New Member". I think that happens at 10 posts.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

you might be able to email the pic to a mod or something.....


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> you might be able to email the pic to a mod or something.....


or just post 10 responses to this thread until you get enough posts to allow you to upload a picture.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Upstream said:


> or just post 10 responses to this thread until you get enough posts to allow you to upload a picture.


Or just go post nonesense (like I'm doing now) in 10 threads just to get your rating up..... I was a Godfather in 1 day doing that (trolling)..... Wait I can upload a pic.... Oh it's gotta be hosted on some site or something...


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll look around and see what there is that I can post on in other threads......Than we'll see if that "10" count is a factor or not.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jakazz30 said:


> Well, I guess I'll look around and see what there is that I can post on in other threads......Than we'll see if that "10" count is a factor or not.


Donb't stress over finding something meaningful to post elsewhere. Just post the numbers 1 to 10 here.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jakazz30 said:


> Well, I guess I'll look around and see what there is that I can post on in other threads......Than we'll see if that "10" count is a factor or not.


Just to check...when you click on go advanced at the bottom, it doesn't give you the little paper clip on the top row next to the smiley face? Or, does it give you an error when you try to do it?


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay, I'll try again to post the picture. I haven't lost my "newbie" status yet, but I can make a meaningless post about my attempt to attach a picture.....








Hey, I maybe was able to attach the picture from a couple weeks ago....smaller file size. The one I tried today said that it was too large. I guess I'll hit submit reply and we'll see.


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yesssss! :joy: :joy: :dance:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jakazz30 said:


> Okay, I received the most recent "upgrade", including the many mentioned quirks, i.e. the "R))" issue, the non-recording shows, etc...but I have failed to see anyone else mention this little item...
> In my To Do list, the previously mentioned software upgrade is there. I have listed "Software Upgrade.......12/4". When I spoke to Directv about it, there comment was a simple, "That's interesting".
> I have tried every type of reset that I can imagine, but it stays there.
> Does anyone else have the upgrade listed there? Even though 12/4 has long since past, it makes me wonder if for some reason the upgrade did not get completed.


I have had an upgrade appear in my To Do list before then after the upgrade it was listed in History.

To get rid of it you will need to do a Reformat.There's a thread in this forum by Mr.Nerd,Title is R15 Locking Up.Realize though doing this will get rid of Everything.


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

As was mentioned in my first post in this thread, I already went through all of the reset options. I can clear out all of the information, and this one will come back. 

Interestingly (frustratingly actually) on Monday..1/28/08, for the second time now since this update, I lost all of the programs in my to-do list, except for the "update". I had to delete the shows in my priotiz. and re-enter them to make them reappear on the list. It really makes me a little uncormatable about what shows will actually record. (thankfully, I have a TiVO on a different TV as a secondary DVR)


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmmm, now that the picture has been here for a while, I guess the answer is..."that is pretty strange". Maybe that is just a notice about a future upgrade coming in 12/08:shrug:


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

jakazz30 said:


> Hmmm, now that the picture has been here for a while, I guess the answer is..."that is pretty strange". Maybe that is just a notice about a future upgrade coming in 12/08:shrug:


Does this affect anything with your box or is it just a cosmetic nuisance? Are you able to get upgrades?


----------



## jakazz30 (Dec 14, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> Does this affect anything with your box or is it just a cosmetic nuisance? Are you able to get upgrades?


Good question. The last "upgrade":nono: I have received was Ox10C1. Is this the most recent one? 
As I stated in another thread started on 2/4/08, my R15 has been very shall we say "quirky" since this upgrade on 12/4. (Shows randomly not recording, dissappearing from the prioritizer,etc...). The other thread was started simply because I seem to be having more consistent issues than the other posters here. I had the initial problems that many experienced with the upgrade in December, but they seem to continue happening. So, I am not really sure if this is somehow affecting the unit or not.


----------

